# بعض مخططات بيوت



## رضا دهشان (29 يناير 2008)

اعلم انها قديمة ولكنى كنت ابحث عنها
فلما وجدتها 

احضرتها لكم لمن يحتاجها:1: :63: 
:77: :32:


----------



## كريم العاني (29 يناير 2008)

اين المخططات اخي العزيز ؟؟؟


----------



## yahya1975 (29 يناير 2008)

لطفا لاتوجد مخططات


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (29 يناير 2008)

فين يا عم المخططات دى


----------



## yara-m (29 يناير 2008)

وين المخططات


----------



## yara-m (29 يناير 2008)

إرجو إرسال معلومات عن تصميم جدران قص


----------



## عماد هاشم (30 يناير 2008)

رجاءا لاتوجد مخططات


----------



## الحرابي عبدالله (2 مارس 2008)

حديث قدسي تقشعر له الأبدان

تتجلى عظمة الخالق... في الحديث القدسي الشريف
قال سبحانه وتعالى:
يا ابن آدم جعلتك في بطن أمك.. و غشيت وجهك بغشاء لئلا تنفر من الرحم 

وجعلت وجهك إلى ظهر أمك لئلا تؤذيك رائحة الطعام .. و جعلت لك متكأ عن يمينك و متكأ عن شمالك
فأما الذي عن يمينك فالكبد... و أما الذي عن شمالك فالطحال ...
و علمتك القيام و القعود في بطن أمك .. فهل يقدر على ذلك غيري ؟؟

فلما أن تمّت مدتك.. و أوحيت إلى الملك بالأرحام أن يخرجك فأخرجك على ريشة من جناحه. لا لك سن تقطع .... و لا يد تبطش ...
و لا قدم تسعى .. فأنبعث لك عرقين رقيقين في صدر أمك يجريان لبنا خالصا..
حار في الشتاء و باردا في الصيف . و ألقيت محبتك في قلب أبويك.
فلا يشبعان حتى تشبع .... و لا يرقدان حتى ترقد ..
فلما قوي ظهرك و أشتد أزرك ..
بارزتني بالمعاصي في خلواتك ...
و لم تستحي مني . و مع هذا إن دعوتني أجبتك


(و إن سألتني أعطيتك .. و إن تبت إليّ قبلتك)
من يقراها أن ينشرها على الأقل مره واحده
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله
بلغوا عنى و لو آية
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضى نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


----------



## aalmasri (2 مارس 2008)

الحرابي عبدالله قال:


> حديث قدسي تقشعر له الأبدان
> 
> تتجلى عظمة الخالق... في الحديث القدسي الشريف
> قال سبحانه وتعالى:
> ...



حديث موضوع يرجى عدم نشره


----------



## الأزرق74 (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## عباس حسن مجيد (22 أغسطس 2008)

لاتوجد مخططات.....


----------



## مش لاقي (23 أغسطس 2008)

أرجو رفع المخططات


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (25 أغسطس 2008)

اين المخططات مع انها قديمة نقبل بها وشكرا.


----------



## نورالبغداديه (25 أغسطس 2008)

أرجو رفع المخططات


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (27 أغسطس 2008)

وين صارت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## خلود عطية محمد (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
نتمنى من الزميل العزيز أن يوافينا بالمخططات المذكورة 
مع الشكر


----------

